# Betta-Plant Compatibility



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Normally, I've stuck with simple fabric plants (since plastic are harmful to betta fins, I hear) but I'd like to add some life to my aquarium. 
I've also hear some plants are incompatible with bettas.

What kind of plants are best, and pretty in betta tanks?

Also, tea stained water looks lovely. But how is this done? I think it was tea-stained...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Broad leaved plants would probably look nicely with Bettas - native to their part of the world are the cryptocorynes - and they typically do't require a lot of light and flow.

The tea stained look would be from tannins - either from wood ("Malaysian driftwood"), almond leaves or peat. Or you can buy a "blackwater" extract.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you for the help, I've heard they love almond leaves, I'd really like to spoil them.

I saw a really neat tank setup I'd like to mimic on here, it's quite stunning:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5899&page=9&highlight=kaon


----------

